# Kindle keeps going blank after turning a page?



## Zefiris (Feb 16, 2011)

Just been speaking to my grandad who has a Kindle. Apparently he's trying to read a copy of my book but he reads a page then when he goes to turn the page the device goes blank?

He lives a few hundred miles away from me so I can't see the problem for myself so don't know if he's doing anything wrong. 

But anyone on here know what the problem could be and how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I assume he means the "flash" between the current page and the next page, which is perfectly normal. It does go blank for a split second.

If me means that there is an actual blank page between the actual pages, that sounds like a formatting error.


----------



## Zefiris (Feb 16, 2011)

He didn't say how long it went blank for, I assumed he meant permenantly :/

I'll have to ask him that when he phones again. I've also googled the problem and it's come up with a few threads saying the kindle screen goes black before the new page loads as the ink resets? Apparently it's normal with some Kindle devices although, I've never noticed that with mine. Could that be the problem which he means I wonder. . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

After you use it a while, you don't notice it anymore. It's complete normal, and every eink ereader works the same way.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

You do need to get him to explain exactly what happens. Also, has he had the Kindle for a while, or is it new? Has he read many other books on it, or is yours his first?

If the screen goes blank for a moment and then the next page appears without him doing anything, this is perfectly normal. The screen actually flashes through a couple of things as it changes including a white-on-black negative image of the page. 

This page change is normally instantaneous, but it can be slowed down by a few things, the most common ones are the Kindle working (indexing in the background), the Kindle being cold (I've seen this a lot this winter), the Kindle being hot (not something I've ever seen ), or viewing with large fonts. The last one is a thought, the larger the font you use, the slower the page turn is: I remember a poster on here who had to use a very large font and couldn't cope with the slowness of the refresh because she was changing page every second or so.

If, on the other hand, he changes page and the screen goes blank and stays blank, then what does he do to get it back again? If he presses the down key again and the next page then appears, I'd suspect a problem with the book format so there are blank pages between the book pages.

If it goes blank and then he needs to switch the Kindle back on, there's something seriously wrong!

See if you can get some more detail and we'll give it some more thought.


----------



## Zefiris (Feb 16, 2011)

The first message was just an answer phone one and was vague.

Just got off the phone with him . . . apparently the dozy old coot had let it go on stand-by and didn't know how to get it turned back on  

So yeah, false alarm! XD


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah, we all become dozy old coots eventually!  

Glad it's all sorted.


----------

